# Indie/ Stryker litter 7 weeks!



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Tell me which is your favorite!  I can't wait till this Sunday, when I pick my keeper! <3 <3 <3

MALES:

Stryker Jr

















Soldier

















Patriot

















Buehrle Jr

















FEMALES:
Macy

















Liberty

















Legacy

















Justice


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! I love the brindles, but that fawn brindle female, and the female with the black mask!! How can you stand it!? Good luck picking one.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

First, thanks so much for the new pictures. They are all adorable. 
Favorite male -- Stryker Jr
Favorite female - Macy Like Bev, I love the black mask. 

Question, where does the name Buehrle come from. I ask because of the retired baseball pitcher named Mark Buehrle who owns an American Staffordshire terrier and bulldog mix and couldn't bring his dog with him when he was traded to Miami or Toronto. Both Mark and his wife are huge advocates of bully dogs.

Please do let us know which one you pick (tough task) and again, thanks for update.

Joe


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you for the comments!  We're keeping a male, but boy, am I tempted by 2 of the females! I don't know if I could stand another b***h around the house!! 

Yes, Buehrle Jr's name comes from his uncle, Buehrle, or (Lots of titles)Ton80's The Perfect Game (Lots of titles), who was born on the day Mark Buehrle threw a perfect game. His owner is a Cards fan, even after Mark Buehrle left. This pup was marked similarly, and shows similar promise, so Buehrle Jr it is! If I keep him, though (he's my fave temperament-wise), he'll get a name change. But probably still have B-Man as a nickname! lol

Photobucket is down, so here's his page: Buehrle - Ton80 APBTs & GSPs


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation. I'm a huge White Sox fan and Mark Buehrle is one of my all time favorite pictures. I was watching the day he threw that perfect game. Cool tribute name.


----------



## Jlopezatlpaving (Nov 20, 2016)

I love em all how much does adoption normally cost my girlfriend an I are looking for a full blood pitbull male or female preferably red nose or Brenda's


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

*good lookin Soldier*

Soldier is handsome:clap:


----------

